# سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس



## marouane (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني.
لدي شيء محيرني و اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة هنا..و هو انه كما للدين المسيحي ثالوث اقدس+الاب الابن الروح القدس+ فللدين الهندوسي ايضا ثالوث اقدس يسمونه بالتريمورتي .....
لن اطول عليكم اخواني اكثر..سؤالي هو     

              هل يمكن ان تكون قصة الثالوث الاقدس منتحلة من الدين الهندوسي علما ان الدين الهندوسي اقدم من الدين المسيحي   
                                          و شكرااا


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*

*يجب أن تعلم أن الفرضيات الانسانية *

*لا تـسري عـلى الـثـوابـت الإلـهـيـة*

*فالثالوث هو إعلان الله عن ذاتة*

*وليست ثقافة إنسانية *

*لا تحاول أن تبتعد عن الله *

*بل إقبل الفرص الممنوحة لك منه*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

صديقي الفاضل
ربما تجد ردك هنا
المسيحية و الوثنية 1- التشابة 
المسيحية و الوثنية 6- التثليث بين المسيحية و الوثنية


----------



## marouane (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

اشكرك اخي الكريم اخرستوس انستي على ردك المنطقي المصحوب بادلة من الكتاب المقدس الشريف.
لكن عندي سؤال اخر حول الثالوث و هو:

                   ادا كان الله فعلا واحدا باي اسم ادعوه في دعائي هل بالاب او يسوع او الروح????

           و ايضا فانني اريد ان اعرف انه ادا دعوت الاب فانني لا ادعو الابن في نفس الوقت اليس كدلك????

   لانه كما نعلم ان يسوع كان دائما يفرق بينه و بين الاب كقوله في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح12 العدد49 اد يقول:
        (لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الاب الدي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية مادا اقول و بمادا اتكلم)
       هنا الاب هو الراسل و يسوع هو المرسول و منطقيا لا يمكن ان يكون الراسل و المرسول شخصا واحدا   
                         و شكرا اخي و ارجو ان تكون اجاباتك ان تكون مصحوبة بادلة من الكتاب المقدس الشريف كعادتك               .............??


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ marouane*


marouane قال:


> ادا كان الله فعلا واحدا باي اسم ادعوه في دعائي هل بالاب او يسوع او الروح????


*الله فعلاً واحد ولا يقبل هذا للجزم أو الشك*
*فالله واحد*​


marouane قال:


> باي اسم ادعوه في دعائي هل بالاب او يسوع او الروح????
> و ايضا فانني اريد ان اعرف انه ادا دعوت الاب فانني لا ادعو الابن في نفس الوقت اليس كدلك????


*فلتدعوه بأي شكل *
*وسأوضح لك*
*انت لك جسد وعقل وروح صحيح*
*فعندما اناديك ماذا ساقول ؟؟*
*هل سأقول يا أخي marouane*
*أم ساقول يا أخوتي marouane*
*فرق بين هذا وذاك فأنت ثلاثة فعلاً ولكنك واحد ........... اوك*
*فأنت عندما تقول يا إلهي يسوع فأنت تناجي الله الوحد لأنهم واحد في الجوهر *
*فالثلاثة اقانيم والثلاثة صفات ثبوتيه أساسية ذاتيه في الله*
*لأن الله موجود بذاته = الأب*
*ناطق بكلمته اي عاقل =الأبن *
*وحي بروحه = الروح القدس*
*فالله واحد أحد مثلث الأقانيم*​


marouane قال:


> لانه كما نعلم ان يسوع كان دائما يفرق بينه و بين الاب كقوله في انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح12 العدد49 اد يقول:
> (لاني لم اتكلم من نفسي لكن الاب الدي ارسلني هو اعطاني وصية مادا اقول و بمادا اتكلم)
> هنا الاب هو الراسل و يسوع هو المرسول و منطقيا لا يمكن ان يكون الراسل و المرسول شخصا واحدا


*هذا بعيد كل البعد عن ما تريده لأننا هنا سنخرج من نطاق الثالوث لنتدخل نطاق التجسد ولكن *
*نفس الأبن السيد المسيح تبارك أسمه قال ...*

*أنا والاب واحد ومن راني فقد راي الأب*
*وكل ما هو للأب هو لي وكل ما هو لي فهو له*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## marouane (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

[هذا بعيد كل البعد عن ما تريده لأننا هنا سنخرج من نطاق الثالوث لنتدخل نطاق التجسد ولكن [/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
*نفس الأبن السيد المسيح تبارك أسمه قال ...*

*أنا والاب واحد ومن راني فقد راي الأب*
*وكل ما هو للأب هو لي وكل ما هو لي فهو له*[/CENTER]

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*[/QUOTE]

   اشكرك اخي توين على ردك 
      اما بخصوص قول يسوع:انا و الاب واحد   فيمكنك ان تقرا هدا الاصحاح من البداية لتعرف معناه الحقيقي (يوحنا:10  العدد30 )..فانك ستجد ان العدد30 الدي هو:انا و الاب واحد   جاءت بمعنى  :انا و الاب هدفنا واحد     و هدا الهدف هو اظهار طريق الله لشعب اسرائيل!!لان يسوع لم يبعث لهؤلاء الاوروبيين او الامريكان او نحن العرب بل فقط لشعبه مصداقا لقوله انني لم ابعث الا الى خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة)      

           و لقد لاحظت اخي الكريم انك لم تجب عن سؤالي ..لكن لاباس في تكراره حتى اجد الاجابة....كيف يمكن ان يكون الراسل و المرسول شخصا واحدا
                      و شكراا جزيلا من القلب !!!!


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*

*لتعرف معناه الحقيقي (يوحنا:10 العدد30 )*

*إننا نعرف جيداً المعني الحقيقي للآية ولا ننتظرك لتفعل هذا *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... جاءت بمعنى :انا و الاب هدفنا واحد *

*مع أن الهدف واحد  للابن والآب ... فذلك ليس المعنى هنا وليس لك أن تضيف من عندك *

*أحترم المكتوب ونحن ُنفسر لك *

*يوحنا  14 : 10 *
*أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*..........لان يسوع لم يبعث لهؤلاء .....*

*كلمة يُبعَث غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس ولا تناقش بها أقوال الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* (انني لم ابعث الا الى خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة) *

*النص الصحيح :*

*متى  15 : 24 *
*فَأَجَابَ «لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ». *

*فأنت إستبدلت أرسل بـ أبعث ... وبني بـ بيت*

*فإنك بتغيير الجزء تريد تغيير الكل وهذا أمر مرفوض*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

كيف يمكن ان يكون الراسل و المرسول شخصا واحدا
*
*الراسل والمرسل هو إله واحد *

*وفي نفس الوقت مميزاً  في إعلانه عن ذاته بأنه الآب والابن والروح القدس*

*فالثالوث متحد ... ومميز في أعماله*

*إشعياء  48 : 16 *
*تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. *

*هنا أزلية الابن ... وهو مُرسل من الآب والروح القدس*

*وحدانية وأزلية كاملة وتميُّز كامل أيضاً*


----------



## marouane (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

اشكرك اخي فريدي جزيل الشكر عن هدا الرد
        و اعتدر لكوني لم احفظ جيدا هدا الاصحاح او هدا العدد!!!!

      اما سؤالي فهو بطريقة اخرى: كيف كانت دات الله مند ان جاء يسوع الى الارض??? لانه كما نعلم ان يسوع ظل في الارض اما الاب فهو بلا شك في السماء و ادا لم يكن في السماء بل مع يسوع في الارض ارجو دليل من الكتاب المقدس الشريف على هدا القول!!!!!!!
     هل كان الله متجزئا طوال مكوث يسوع في الارض ام مادا???

     و ادا قلت ان الاب كان مع يسوع في الارض فهل عندما لب يسوع صلب معه الاب?????و هل مات معه ثلاث ايام ثم قاما معا في اليوم الثالث,,,,????

        انه حقا هدا ما وصل اليه الفيلسوف نيتشه اد يقول قولته الشهيرة: 
                ان الله مات             اعود بالله من هدا القول لكن مادا كان سيقول!!!

                  و شكرااا   مرة اخرى على ردك


----------



## marouane (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*



fredyyy قال:


> *marouane*
> 
> *تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. *
> 
> ...



           اما بخصوص الازلية فاننا كلنا معشر البشر كنا مع الله في الازل 

و شكرااا  ثانكس فريدي


----------



## Twin (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ marouane*


marouane قال:


> اشكرك اخي توين على ردك
> اما بخصوص قول يسوع:انا و الاب واحد فيمكنك ان تقرا هدا الاصحاح من البداية لتعرف معناه الحقيقي (يوحنا:10 العدد30 )..


*أهل يعقل أن تقول هذا*
*أتعرف أنت أكثر مني بكتابي وبتفسيره ؟*
*هذا كلام غير صادق*
*ولكن أنصحك يا اخي أن تقرأ التفسير بالمنتدي لهذه الأية وستري*
*ويا أخي دورك هنا*
*أن تسال فقط ونحن نجيب لا أن تفسر علي هواك فكن في دورك فقط*​


marouane قال:


> فانك ستجد ان العدد30 الدي هو:انا و الاب واحد جاءت بمعنى :انا و الاب هدفنا واحد و هدا الهدف هو اظهار طريق الله لشعب اسرائيل!!لان يسوع لم يبعث لهؤلاء الاوروبيين او الامريكان او نحن العرب بل فقط لشعبه مصداقا لقوله انني لم ابعث الا الى خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة)


*الهدف واحد يا أخي صحيح*
*والجوهر واحد لأنه قال أيضاً من رأني فقد رأي الأب*
*فما تفسيرك لها اذاً*​


marouane قال:


> و لقد لاحظت اخي الكريم انك لم تجب عن سؤالي ..لكن لاباس في تكراره حتى اجد الاجابة....كيف يمكن ان يكون الراسل و المرسول شخصا واحدا
> و شكراا جزيلا من القلب !!!!


*هل قال السيد المسيح أنه رسووووووووول بهذا اللفظ كي نجزم بأنه هكذا*
*ولكن ما دخل هذا بسؤالك الرئيسي حول الثالوث*​


marouane قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني.
> لدي شيء محيرني و اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة هنا..و هو انه كما للدين المسيحي ثالوث اقدس+الاب الابن الروح القدس+ فللدين الهندوسي ايضا ثالوث اقدس يسمونه بالتريمورتي .....
> لن اطول عليكم اخواني اكثر..سؤالي هو
> 
> ...


*أري انك تقفز من نقطة لنقطة بعيدة كل البعد عن الأخري*
*لننتهي من واحد لننتقل الي أخر بسؤال جديد ولكن قل أنك تفهمت *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ marouane*


marouane قال:


> اشكرك اخي فريدي جزيل الشكر عن هدا الرد
> و اعتدر لكوني لم احفظ جيدا هدا الاصحاح او هدا العدد!!!!


*وبالتالي من الأفضل لك أن لا تفسر *​


marouane قال:


> اما سؤالي فهو بطريقة اخرى: كيف كانت دات الله مند ان جاء يسوع الى الارض??? لانه كما نعلم ان يسوع ظل في الارض اما الاب فهو بلا شك في السماء و ادا لم يكن في السماء بل مع يسوع في الارض ارجو دليل من الكتاب المقدس الشريف على هدا القول!!!!!!!
> هل كان الله متجزئا طوال مكوث يسوع في الارض ام مادا???


*سؤال غريب ولكنه عادي بالنسبة للفكر والعقل الأسلامي*
*يا أخي الله لا يتجزء فالله الأب هو الله الأبن هو الله الروح القدس منه حيث الجوهر الواحد*
*لن الله موجود بذاته أي الأب وناطق بكلمته أي عاقل وهذا هو الأبن وحي بروحه أي الروح القدس*
*ومن المستحيل تجزءة الله لأنه من غير المعقول أن أقول أن روح الله انفصل عن الأب والأبن فبالتالي الله سيموت*
*ومن المستحيل أن أقول أن الأبن أنفصل عن الله وبالتالي الله فقد عقله *
*ومن المستحبل أن أقول أن الأب أنفصل عن الله وبالتالي لا يوجد *
*ففكرة التجزءة مرفوضة ومستحيلة لأن الله واحد موجود بذاته وناطق بكلمته وحي بروحه والصفات هنا أصيلة وثابته *

*فالله عندما تجسد تجسد كإله كامل بدون تجزئة*​


marouane قال:


> و ادا قلت ان الاب كان مع يسوع في الارض فهل عندما لب يسوع صلب معه الاب?????و هل مات معه ثلاث ايام ثم قاما معا في اليوم الثالث,,,,????


*وهل الله يموت ؟*
*الذي مات هو الجسد البشري الإنساني الذي أتخذه في ملئ الزمان من السيدة العذراء ليفدي به البشر*​


marouane قال:


> انه حقا هدا ما وصل اليه الفيلسوف نيتشه اد يقول قولته الشهيرة:
> ان الله مات اعود بالله من هدا القول لكن مادا كان سيقول!!!


*لا داعي لمثل هذه الكلمات *
*نحن الأن نتكلم ونتواصل في ثوابت وعقائد ولا مجال للأراء الفلسفية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## marouane (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااي أخ marouane*
> CENTER]*الهدف واحد يا أخي صحيح*
> *والجوهر واحد لأنه قال أيضاً من رأني فقد رأي الأب*
> ...


----------



## sant felopateer (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*



> *
> 
> 
> marouane قال:
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*
*....... فيلبس المعروف بانه شكاك ..........*

*فيلبس قال هذا لعدم فهمه وليس لأنه شكاك *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل اكرر الاصحاح ام انكم لم تقرؤوه جيدا يا اخي...يوحنا 12 العدد 40*

*نحن نعرف هذا الجزء جيداً لكن أنت تتكلم عن المسيح وأنت بعيداً عنه*

*فالذي يتكلم مع المسيح كل يوم هو أقدر منك لفهم معاني كلمات المسيح *

*فأنت لا تستطيع أن تحكم على جمال حجرة الملِك وأنت تقف في الشارع*

*فالله يدعوا الكل الى العرس *
*ولن يتمتع بالعرس وطعام العريس إلا الذي يقبل أن يدخل ويلبس لباس العرس *

*متى : 22*
*4 فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً قُولُوا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ ذُبِحَتْ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ*
*11 فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ رَأَى هُنَاكَ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَكُنْ لاَبِساً لِبَاسَ الْعُرْسِ. *
*12 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا صَاحِبُ كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ, فَسَكَتَ. *

*الله الملِك العظيم يدعوك الى مجلس الفرح لتعرفه المعرفة الحقيقية*

*لكن ليس لك أن تفهم ذات الله بخلفية غير مسيحية*

*وبأسلوب الدعوة الملكية (ليس عليك ُلباس العرس)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و هدا واضح وضوح الشمس ان قول يسوع (ارسلني) يعني انه رسول و الدي ارسله وهو الاب هو الراسل .!*

*الكلام عن الحضور والغياب الجغرافي لا ينطبق على الأقانيم *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ادن لا يجوز ان يكون الراسل و الرسول شخص واحد, ?*

*الآب والابن ... واحد .... لكن ليس الآب هو الابن*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... فلمن كان يدعو يسوع طوال مكوثه على الارض?*

*الابن يخاطب الآب الموجود في السماء وفي نفس الوقت حال في المسيح على الأرض*

*الحديث بين الأقانيم الثلاث متواصل وليس في العهد الجديد فقط*

*إشعياء 6 : 8 *
*ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ «مَنْ أُرْسِلُ وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا» فَأَجَبْتُ «هَئَنَذَا أَرْسِلْنِي». *

*فالآب يسأل (من أرسل) والابن يُجيب (هئنذا أرسلني)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و لمن كان يرفع راسه الى السماء *

*لم يقول الكتاب أن المسيح رفع رأسه لكنه قال رفع عينيه (دقق في الألفاظ)*

*فالمسيح مرفوع الرأس دائماً لكنه إنحني عندما أتوا إليه بالمرأة الخاطئة*

*ليحمل خطيتها ( هل تأتي الى المسيح ليُطهرك ويرفع الرب رأسك )*

*ولكن بالنسبة للمؤمنين هو مجدنا ورافع رؤوسنا*

*مزمور 3 : 3 *
*أَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فَتُرْسٌ لِي. مَجْدِي وَرَافِعُ رَأْسِي. *

*لوقا 21 : 28 *
*وَمَتَى ابْتَدَأَتْ هَذِهِ تَكُونُ فَانْتَصِبُوا وَارْفَعُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ لأَنَّ نَجَاتَكُمْ تَقْتَرِبُ. *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*لمن كان يصلي في هدا الاصحاح (لوقا 22 العدد 44)? هل كان يصلي الى نفسه?*

*مرة أخرى كان يصلي لله الآب*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و ادا قلت انه كان في طبيعة انسانية فاني اتساءل; و لمادا يصلي للاب الدي هو نفسه? و يطلب النجدة من نفسه ?*

*إتفقنا أن الابن ليس هو الآب وفي نفس الوقت واحد (هذا هو الإعجاز الإلهي)*

*الصلاة يُعلن فيها المسيح عن ضرورة التواصل المستمر بينه وبين الآب السماوي*

*لكي تكون لنا نفس العلاقة المستمرة بيننا وبين الله *

*تسالونيكي الأولى 5 : 17 **صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ. *
*لوقا 18 : 1 *
*وَقَالَ لَهُمْ أَيْضاً مَثَلاً فِي أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُصَلَّى كُلَّ حِينٍ وَلاَ يُمَلَّ*


----------



## marouane (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*



sant felopateer قال:


> > *
> >
> >
> > marouane قال:
> > ...


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane
.... فاننا سنجد ان يسوع جاء عند تلاميده الدين كانوا يعتقدون انه مات ...فصعق الكل و اعتقدوا انه شبح ..و من ثم طلب يسوع منهم اكلا لكي ياكله و دلك ليبين لهم انه لم يمت *

*لا بل مات وقام وقهر الموت ليعطينا حياة *

*لوقا : 24*
*1 ثُمَّ فِي أَوَّلِ الأُسْبُوعِ أَوَّلَ الْفَجْرِ أَتَيْنَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ حَامِلاَتٍ الْحَنُوطَ الَّذِي أَعْدَدْنَهُ وَمَعَهُنَّ أُنَاسٌ. 
2 فَوَجَدْنَ الْحَجَرَ مُدَحْرَجاً عَنِ الْقَبْرِ 
3 فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ. 
4 وَفِيمَا هُنَّ مُحْتَارَاتٌ فِي ذَلِكَ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ وَقَفَا بِهِنَّ بِثِيَابٍ بَرَّاقَةٍ. 
5 وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ قَالاَ لَهُنَّ «لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ». 
6 لَيْسَ هُوَ هَهُنَا لَكِنَّهُ قَامَ اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 
*
*الكتاب يشهد بأن المسيح مات وقام *

*رجاء عدم الإضافة أو الحذف من كلام الله*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و لم يبعث ...*

*هذا اللفظ ليس مسيحياً ولا نستخدمه فهو مرفوض*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... ومن ثم تعجب فيلبس و قال: ربي و الهي!*

*بدأت تكذب وعقاب الكذب في المنتدى شديد ... ولك أن تتحمله وإلا فإعتذر عن خطأك*

*(ربي وإلهي) قالها توما وليس فيلبس *

*لوقا : 20*
*27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». 
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». *
*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*
*يوحنا : 20**
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». 
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». 
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*..... التعبير عن هده الافكار الواضحة....!*

*لقد أتيت لك بالآيات التي ُتثبت أن أفكارك كلها مشوشة *

*وليس فيها أي وضوح *

*قبل أن تكتب إقرأ ولا تستند على أقوال الآخرين فنحترمك*


----------



## marouane (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

نعم الاخ فريدي اعتدر عن خطئي غير القصدي في اسم توما....لكن هدا لم يغير شيئ فان قول توما كما هو في السياق جاء كتعجب و ليس كاعتراف....و اكرر انني جد اسف على عدم تحفظي على الاسم فانني لست الا عضو جديد ب 12 مشاركة فقط و بسن 16 سنة الدي يساوي سنك مضروب في 3....انني اعرف ان هدا ليس من شاني لكن احب التعبير عن وجهة نظري بكل حرية و بدون الضرر بالاخرين.......!!!!
                              و شكرا اخي


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*
*فان قول توما كما هو في السياق جاء كتعجب و ليس كاعتراف*

*يوحنا : 20*
*28 أَجَابَ تُومَا «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي**». *
*29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». *

*إن قول المسيح ( لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ ) لهو إثبات الإثباتات أن توما إعترف بل وآمن أن المسيح مات وقام *

*وهذا أساس المسيحية وعليه تقوم*


----------



## marouane (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

متشكر الاخ فريدي

         و لكن هل يمكن ان يكون قول المسيح :لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». معناه:لانك رايتني يا توما و لمستني و تاكدت انني لا زلت هو هو لم ارجع روحانيا ولم امت فامنت بي و تعجبت لهدا!!! فطوبى للدين امنو ولم يرو    اي: انه سياتي قوم سيؤمنوا بهدا رغم انهم لم يروني?????????????


في انتظار اجابتك   اشكرك  اخي الفاضل جزيل الشكر !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*

*أكرر مرة أخري ........... التكرار يثبت الأفكار*

*يوحنا : 20
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». 
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي». 
29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا». *

*لقد وضع توما إصبعة وتأكد من آثار المسامير وأثر طعنة الحربة *

*فما شاهده توما عند الصليب وتأكد منه باللمس *

*يــــؤكـــد أن المسيح مـــــات وقــــــام*

*إقبل الحدث ولا تشكك فيه *

*فيكون لك خـــيـــر*


----------



## marouane (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الفاضل فريدي على اجوبتك التي كانت في محلها و ان الانسان يحس معك و كانه يتكلم مع صديقه المقرب
                                     و اشكر جميع الاخوة على ردودهم رغم انني لم اقتنع في بعض النقط !!!! 
                                      و اتمنى لك و لجميع الاخوة حياة سعيدة في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane
... رغم انني لم اقتنع في بعض النقط  ..
* 

*يعوزك شئ واحد أن تقف أمام الله بإخلاص ُليُقنعك *

*يــــــــــارب *
*يا من أنت الـحـكـمـة*
*إفتح عيني **marouane *
*ليفهم المكتوب ويُسر بـ**أقـوالـك *
*فـتـدخـل الى قـلبـه وُتـنـيـره فـيُـبـصـرك*
*فـيـسـلك بالحق ويـفـهـم الحق مـن إله الحق*
*فتمتلئ حـيـاتـه بـالـفـرح والـيـقـيـن*
*أنت ُتقدر إخلاص المُخلصين *
*وُتعطيهم نـعـمـة أمـامـك*
*أستلم أخي في يديك*
*وأحـفـظـ فكره*
*هــو لـك*
*آمين*​


----------



## marouane (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

السلام اخي فريدي من القلب:

    شكرا اخي الفاضل على دعائك لي ....لكن يا اخي ما قلته في كوني لم اقتنع في بعض النقط يعني: لم اؤمن ببعض الافكار ليس لان دلك له دخل في اعتقادي بل لان النقط التي لم اقتنع بها ليست منطقية اوك,,?
           اما بخصوص اعتقادي فانا لم اتكلم عنه بل تركته جانبا بل فقط ناقشت الموضوع من جانبه المنطقي.....!!!! 
           لانك اخي الفاضل ربما اعتقدت انني قلت انني لم اقتنع في بعض  و ادا اقتنعت بها فساغير اعتقادي....كلا اخي!!! بل اكرر انني قصدت عدم الاقتناع من الجانب المنطقي
                                        و شكرااا ثانكس فريدي


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*
* لم اقتنع في بعض النقط *

*وما هذة النقاط*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*قصدت عدم الاقتناع من الجانب المنطقي*

*في المواضيع السياسية والإقتصادية وأي موضوع *

*للإنسان رأي  فيه لكن عندما نتكلم عن الله فإننا نقف ونتعلم منه*


----------



## sant felopateer (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*سلام و نعمة للكل،،
بعد رد الاخ فريدى الجميل و المقنع ، ارجو انك اقتنعت و ثانياً احب بتواضع ان اضيف بعض الايات تدل على ان المسيح الله :
"فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يوحنا 5: 18)

 "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن بل لأجل تجديف فإنك وأنت إنسان تجعل نفسك إلهاً" (يوحنا 10: 33).

"من منكم يبكتني على خطية" (يوحنا 8: 46)

 "الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر" (1بطرس 2: 22).

و اذا كنت تظن يا اخ maruone انك انت اصغر واحد فى المنتدى ، فهذا خطأ لانى انا اصغر منك بسنة و احب الاستطلاع و القراءة و اتمنى لك الفهم و الخلاص
الرب مع الكل​*


----------



## marouane (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*



sant felopateer قال:


> *سلام و نعمة للكل،،
> بعد رد الاخ فريدى الجميل و المقنع ، ارجو انك اقتنعت و ثانياً احب بتواضع ان اضيف بعض الايات تدل على ان المسيح الله :
> "فمن أجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون أكثر أن يقتلوه. لأنه لم ينقض السبت فقط بل قال أيضاً أن الله أبوه معادلاً نفسه بالله" (يوحنا 5: 18)
> ​*


  السلام عليك اخي الفاضل من القلب:
       اما عن دلائلك التي تبرهن على ان يسوع اله فانني لاحظت انك اعطيتني اقوال اليهود و ليس اقوال يسوع نفسه...و عن هدا الاستشهاد الدي قدمته فانه لا يجب ان تنسى ان يسوع كان دائما يقول:ابي و ابوكم  و الهي و الهكم (يوحنا 20العدد17)..فهل هم الهة??? و ايضا ادا انت قلت لي ان لك اب واحد في السماء فهل هدا يدل على انك اله????
       اخي الفاضل ان يسوع ايضا ناداهم بالالهة!!!!! 
                و شكراا


----------



## sant felopateer (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*


marouane قال:



			السلام عليك اخي الفاضل من القلب:
       اما عن دلائلك التي تبرهن على ان يسوع اله فانني لاحظت انك اعطيتني اقوال اليهود و ليس اقوال يسوع نفسه...و عن هدا الاستشهاد الدي قدمته فانه لا يجب ان تنسى ان يسوع كان دائما يقول:ابي و ابوكم  و الهي و الهكم (يوحنا 20العدد17)..فهل هم الهة??? و ايضا ادا انت قلت لي ان لك اب واحد في السماء فهل هدا يدل على انك اله????
       اخي الفاضل ان يسوع ايضا ناداهم بالالهة!!!!! 
                و شكراا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام و نعمة اخى،،
بالنسبة لموضوع اليهود ، قائل هذه الايات هو يوحنا الحبيب حيث انه عبر عن اقوال يهود من خلال انجيله ليعبر رأى الشعب عن المسيح اما من بعض دلائلى قال المسيح بعض الايات مثل من منكم يبكتنى خطية؟ هل هناك انسان بلا خطية؟ 

اما بالنسبة لموضوع الاية الثانية ، انا سبق و رديت عليها فى هذا الموضوع و ساعيد اقتباسها
لان المسيح كان يضم كل الصفات البشرية و الالهية ، فاذا كلمة الله تجسدت فمن الطبيعى ان يتأقلم فى وسط اجواء العالم بمعنى اصح كما فسر نيافة الانبا موسى هذه الاية:"ابى و اباكم و الهى و الهكم"
ابى: بالطبيعة لان من عند الاب خرج المسيح
اباكم: بالتبنى لان من خلال المسيح اصبحنا اولاد الله
الهى: لان المسيح اتخذ صورة العبد لان الانسان بطبيعته عبد الله لكن هذا لا يمنع انه الله 
كمثلاً منى كانت طالبة بكلية تجارة انتهت من دراستها و عملت عند والدها و عندما نادته ببابا فى المكتب غضب والدها و قال قولى يا استاذ لاننا فى مكان عمل اما فى البيت فانا اباك اليس هو والدها لكن طبيعة عملها لا يسمح لها؟ كذلك المسيح طبيعته بشرية اوجبت عليه ان يصير بصورة العبد لكن مع احتفاظ الجوهر و الطبيعة الالهية.
الهكم: لان الاب هو ايضاً ضمن الثالوث القدوس فهو الوجود*


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane *
*اما عن دلائلك التي تبرهن على ان يسوع اله فانني لاحظت انك اعطيتني اقوال اليهود و ليس اقوال يسوع نفسه...*

*التثنية  19 : 15 *
*... عَلى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ عَلى فَمِ ثَلاثَةِ شُهُودٍ يَقُومُ الأَمْرُ. *

*متى  18 : 16 *
*وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ فَخُذْ مَعَكَ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ لِكَيْ تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ. *

*كورنثوس الثانية 13 : 1 *
*....  عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ وَثَلاَثَةٍ تَقُومُ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ. *

*أقوال اليهود هنا كشهود على أن المسيح معادلاً لله أي هو الله*

*وليست أقوال من عندهم ... ولم يعارضهم المسيح على ما قالوا*

*على عكس ما فعل في  **يوحنا : 8*

*47 اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ. 
48 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ» 
49 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ «أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ لَكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي». *

*لقد صحح المسيح أقوال اليهود هنا لأنها ليست حق *

*لكنة لم يعقب على أقوالهم عندما قالوا أنه معادلاً لله لأنها توافق الحق*


*وفوق الكل :*​*مرقس  4 : 39 
فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ
 «اسْكُتْ. ابْكَمْ». 
فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. 
​
فالذي يأمر الطبيعة هو خالقها وسيدها ((( المسيح هو الله )))​

*


----------



## صوت الرب (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*موضوع مفيد و حوار مهذب ......*


----------



## marouane (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

السلام لك اخي ;
[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]*فالذي يأمر الطبيعة هو خالقها وسيدها ((( المسيح هو الله )))*​[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/QUOTE]

ان قولك يا اخي ان من يامر الطبيعة هو الله فكانك تقول لي ان البوديين و الروحانيين الدين يفعلون اكثر مما فعل يسوع نفسه انهم هم كدلك الهة???يمكنك اخي الفاضل ان تشاهد فيديوهات   كريس انجل الدي مشى على الماء ايضا بل و طار في السماء..!!هل criss angel اله او هو الله????

   و بخصوص استشهاداتك.....مادا يمكنك القول في انجيل مرقس الاصحاح 10 العدد 18 حيث يقول: (فقال له يسوع: لمادا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحدا وهو الله)....
   حيث نفهم منه ان يسوع نفى عنه الصلاح لتواضعه هدا شئ واضح!!!!!!!!
  اما قوله :ليس احد صالح الا واحد وهو الله..نفهم منه ان يسوع نفى عنه الالوهية و اكد البشرية لنفسه  و كانه يقول له بطريقة اخرى:ان الله وحده الصالح اما انا  كوني بشر فلست صالحا و هدا لتواضعه...لانه لو كان يسوع هو الله لقالها له و لما اعترضه!!!!
 السؤال المطروح هو: ادا كان يسوع هو الله  لمادا اعترض في هدا القول???? ولمادا لم يترك الرجل ينعته بالصلاح علما ان الصلاح لله وحده????? 
                                   و شكرا من القلب


----------



## fredyyy (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سؤال حول الثالوث الاقدس*

*marouane*
*اخي الفاضل ان تشاهد فيديوهات كريس انجل *

*يبدوا أن مشاهدتك للأفلام والمسلسلات أثرت سلبياً على أفكارك*

*فلم تجعلك تتقدم ..... مكتوب *

* يوحنا  4 : 13 *
*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً.*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*و بخصوص استشهاداتك.....مادا يمكنك القول في انجيل مرقس الاصحاح 10 العدد 18 حيث يقول: (فقال له يسوع: لمادا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحدا وهو الله)*

*لن أجيبك *
*بل سأضع آيات تجعلك تتعجب أكثر وسأرى كيف ُتفسرها*

*يوحنا  8 : 46 *
*مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي ؟ *

*المسيح بلا خطية (صالح صلاح الله)*

*بطرس الاولى : 1*
*لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «كُونُوا قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي أَنَا قُدُّوسٌ». *
*15 بَلْ نَظِيرَ الْقُدُّوسِ الَّذِي دَعَاكُمْ، كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً قِدِّيسِينَ فِي كُلِّ سِيرَةٍ. 
16 لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «كُونُوا قِدِّيسِينَ لأَنِّي أَنَا قُدُّوسٌ». *

*المسيح قدوس ... وليس قديس ( أرجو أن يكون الفرق واضح)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
*

*حيث نفهم منه ان يسوع نفى عنه الصلاح ...*

*مسكين فأنت لا تعرف شيئاً عن المسيح *

*فالمسيح لم ينفي بل قصد بأن يقول للشاب لا تتملق أحد بقولك له أنك صالح*

*لكي تأخذ مرادك منه (هذا إسلوب رخيص)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... نفهم منه ان يسوع نفى عنه الالوهية *

*هذا شوق قلبك .... لكن هيهات ( المسيح هو الله )*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... لقالها له و لما اعترضه !*

*الذي يُعِّرف نفسة للناس من هو.... هذا من لا يعرفة الناس*

*فإذا مرَّ أمامك رئيس البلاد ... فلن يقول لك *

*أعطني التحية فأنا رئيس البلاد لكنك ستقف أمامه بإحترام وُتعطيه حق قدره*

*فالمسيح لا يحتاج أن يقول لأحد أنه الله لأنهم عَرِفوا أنه الله*


----------



## نبيل توفيق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

[نفول بسم الاب الذي خلقنا والابن الذي فدانا والروح العامل جوانا اي بداخلنا


----------



## نبيل توفيق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

+    نحن نؤمن باله واحد محبا للبشر ونبتهج  0 و الملائكة تؤمن بة وتسبح والشياطين يؤمنون بة ويقشعرون 0 
+     هو الله في صورة الاب غير منظور 0 وغير محدود 0 ولا يمكن أن يحتويه عقل بشر 0
+    وهو الله ظهر في صورة الابن متجسدا 0 نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس الذي حل علي العذراء مريم بنت يواقيم 0 التي هي من بيت لحم اليهودية 0 وولد في صورة إنسان كما قال ألكتاب عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في صورة إنسان وكان ذلك في عهد هيرودس ملك الرومان 0 وعاش علي الأرض فترة من الزمان  يشعر بما يشعر بة الانسان ويعلمهم الإيمان 0 وفاتحا لهم الفردوس وأول الداخلين من التائبين والمعترفين والطالبين  كان اللص  الذي اقرو قال نحن بعدل جوزينا 0 ومات عنا علي الصليب 0 ورأوه بالعيان وقائما من بين الأموات ومنتصرا ومتمما لعملية فداء ألبشر قائلا أنا حي وانتم ستحيون  0 قابلا توبة الانسان  0 و تاركا للبشر حرية الاختيار 0 بعد ما أراهم بالعيان 0 العمى يبصرون والموتى يقومون             
 + والغلبة لمن يفتح له باب قلبه ويقبله ومن يقبل إلية لا يرده خارجا  حيث قال تعالوا ألي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم وصاعد إلي السماوات في حضن الاب صائرا في المجد الذي لا يمكن أن يحتويه عقل بشر 0 
+   وأرسل الروح القدس المنبثق من الاب الذي هو والابن واحد 0 وهو الله العامل في البشر  ويثبتهم في الإيمان 0 
+          السماء والأرض تزول لكن كلمة من كلامه لا تزول 0 هو الطريق والحق والحياة 0 هو البداية والنهاية 0 هو الذي في البدء كان وبة كان كل شئ وبغيرة لم يكن شئ مما كان هو الذي قال من آمن بي فلو مات فسيحيا 0 هو الله الذي كل من يؤمن بة ويعتمد 0ويعمل بوصاياة تكون له حياة أبدية والدي لا يؤمن بة يدان في اليوم الذي يلاقي فية ربة 0
ومن هنا نلاحظ في هذة الحجة كلام واضح 0


----------



## صوت الرب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*


نبيل توفيق قال:



			+    نحن نؤمن باله واحد محبا للبشر ونبتهج  0 و الملائكة تؤمن بة وتسبح والشياطين يؤمنون بة ويقشعرون 0 
+     هو الله في صورة الاب غير منظور 0 وغير محدود 0 ولا يمكن أن يحتويه عقل بشر 0
+    وهو الله ظهر في صورة الابن متجسدا 0 نزل من السماء وتجسد من الروح القدس الذي حل علي العذراء مريم بنت يواقيم 0 التي هي من بيت لحم اليهودية 0 وولد في صورة إنسان كما قال ألكتاب عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في صورة إنسان وكان ذلك في عهد هيرودس ملك الرومان 0 وعاش علي الأرض فترة من الزمان  يشعر بما يشعر بة الانسان ويعلمهم الإيمان 0 وفاتحا لهم الفردوس وأول الداخلين من التائبين والمعترفين والطالبين  كان اللص  الذي اقرو قال نحن بعدل جوزينا 0 ومات عنا علي الصليب 0 ورأوه بالعيان وقائما من بين الأموات ومنتصرا ومتمما لعملية فداء ألبشر قائلا أنا حي وانتم ستحيون  0 قابلا توبة الانسان  0 و تاركا للبشر حرية الاختيار 0 بعد ما أراهم بالعيان 0 العمى يبصرون والموتى يقومون             
 + والغلبة لمن يفتح له باب قلبه ويقبله ومن يقبل إلية لا يرده خارجا  حيث قال تعالوا ألي يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم وصاعد إلي السماوات في حضن الاب صائرا في المجد الذي لا يمكن أن يحتويه عقل بشر 0 
+   وأرسل الروح القدس المنبثق من الاب الذي هو والابن واحد 0 وهو الله العامل في البشر  ويثبتهم في الإيمان 0 
+          السماء والأرض تزول لكن كلمة من كلامه لا تزول 0 هو الطريق والحق والحياة 0 هو البداية والنهاية 0 هو الذي في البدء كان وبة كان كل شئ وبغيرة لم يكن شئ مما كان هو الذي قال من آمن بي فلو مات فسيحيا 0 هو الله الذي كل من يؤمن بة ويعتمد 0ويعمل بوصاياة تكون له حياة أبدية والدي لا يؤمن بة يدان في اليوم الذي يلاقي فية ربة 0
ومن هنا نلاحظ في هذة الحجة كلام واضح 0

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشاركة رائعة عزيزي نبيل توفيق*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (31 أكتوبر 2008)

إخوتى الأحباء جميعاً 
++++ أعتذر عن دخول الموضوع من آخره 
+++ ولكن إستثارنى سؤال الأخ مروان ، الذى يقول فيه : (((  السلام عليكم اخواني. لدي شيء محيرني و اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة هنا..و هو انه كما للدين المسيحي ثالوث اقدس+الاب الابن الروح القدس+ فللدين الهندوسي ايضا ثالوث اقدس يسمونه بالتريمورتي .....لن اطول عليكم اخواني اكثر..سؤالي هو هل يمكن ان تكون قصة الثالوث الاقدس منتحلة من الدين الهندوسي علما ان الدين الهندوسي اقدم من الدين المسيحي و شكرااا  )))
++++++++ ولى تعليق صغير جداً ، إسمحوا لى به ، متأخراً :-
(( أولاً )) الأمور المتشابههة ، لا يتم الحكم عليها كما لو كانت متطابقة ، بل فحص كل مقولة على حدها ، فكثيراً ما يكون الشكل متشابه ، بينما المضمون بعيداً كل البعد . + وعقيدة الثالوث فى المسيحية ، لا تعنى ثلاثة آلهة ، بل تعنى طبيعة الإله الواحد ، أنه الموجود بذاته الحكيم بحكمته ( اللوغوس = العقل والمنطق والحكمة ) ، وحى بروحه ، فى الوحدانية الغير مركبة ولا منقسمة ولا متعددة .
((( ثانياً ))) لو رفضنا عقيدة الثالوث فى الإله الواحد ، لمجرد وجود تشابه مع عقائد وثنية فيها عديد من الآلهة ، وبعض التعددية عندهم تكون ثلاثة .
+++ فها معنى ذلك أن نرفض الحق لمجرد تشابه الباطل معه فى بعض الجوانب .
+++ فعندئذ ، سنرفض الوحدانية أيضاً ، لأن إخناتون نادى بالإله الواحد ، مع أنه لم يقل أنه الغير مادى ، بل قال أنه آتون الشمس ، مثله مثل عبدة النار .
+++ فهل نرفض الوحدانية الحقيقية ، لتشابه الوحدانية المزيفة معها  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الطارق (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*    بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 السلام عليكم جميعا




و بخصوص استشهاداتك.....مادا يمكنك القول في انجيل مرقس الاصحاح 10 العدد 18 حيث يقول: (فقال له يسوع: لمادا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحدا وهو الله)

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماذا تعنى كلمة ليس؟ 

هل تعنى ان المسيح يعلم الشباب حتى لا يتملق من احد كما قال  fredyyغ؟

كلمة ليس هى اداة نافية  تمنع حدوث الفعل  عمن قبلها وتقصر الفعل على ما بعدها 

بمعن انه لا يوجد صالح غير الاله  

وان كانت بمعنى انه يعلم الشباب حتى لا يتملقوا  فكان من الاولى  ان تاتى فى صيغة النصح كان يقول لا 

تدعوا انفسكم صالحين ؛  ولكن النص واضح وصر يح  ؛ لا تدعونى  صالح  لانه لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يوجد  صالح  

الااااااااااااااااا الله   


الا ان يكون مقصدك ان هناك فرق بين صلاح العبد وصلاح الرب  

هذا امر  اخر 

             اللهم اهدنا واهدى بنا واجعلنا سببا لمن اهتدى *


----------



## أَمَة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *ولكن النص واضح وصر يح ؛لا تدعونى صالح لانه لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يوجد صالح *
> 
> *الااااااااااااااااا الله *


 
التحريف صفة من صفات الإسلام بإمتياز.
المهم أن يثبتوا أن كلامهم صح. 
وهذه صفة الشيطان الذي يحاول أن يضل عن طريق الكذب والتحريف.​ 
يا حضرة الطارق
يا ريتك استعملت عقلك وقرأت الآية كما وردت في الإنجيل
قبل أن ترددها وراء غيرك كالببغاء اسوة بالأكثرية العظمى من المسلمين.
لو فعلت لما كنت في هذا الموقف المخزي.
الآية تقول: لماذا تدعوني صالحا
وليس لا تدعوني صالحا
ولن ادخل معك بشرحها لأنك أتيت بتصميم مسبق للتتهجم وليس لتفهم.​ 
*



الا ان يكون مقصدك ان هناك فرق بين صلاح العبد وصلاح الرب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


>


 
ليكن معلوما لك أن ليس أحد صالح في البشر.​


----------



## fredyyy (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الطارق قال:


> *ماذا تعنى كلمة ليس؟ *


 

*إسمح لي عزيزي أن أقول لك ... ليس من حقك أن تُفسر الإنجيل *




الطارق قال:


> *هل تعنى ان المسيح يعلم الشباب حتى لا يتملق من احد كما قال fredyyغ؟*


 

*أنظر نص الآية :*

متى 19 : 16 
وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: 
«أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ *الصَّالِحُ* أَيَّ *صَلاَحٍ* أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 

*هذا الشاب لم يكن يؤمن بالمسيح أنه الله *

*فإذا تقدمت للمسيح على إنه أي شخص غير أنه الله **فلن يقبل المسيح ذلك *

*فالشاب الغني يقول أي صلاح ٍ أيها الصالح ...*

*وفي ذلك يُريد أن يساوي نفسه بالمسيح كإنسان عادي كلاهما يفعل الصلاح *

*والمسيح لا ولن يقبل هذا *

*فالمسيح يريد أن يقول للشاب إن كنت ُتريد أن تدعوني صالحاً لابد أن تؤمن أولاً أنني الله*

*وهذا واضح جداً في طلبة الرجل الذي قال للمسيح إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ* 


مرقس : 9 
22 وَكَثِيراً مَا أَلْقَاهُ فِي النَّارِ وَفِي الْمَاءِ لِيُهْلِكَهُ. لَكِنْ *إِنْ كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ* شَيْئاً فَتَحَنَّنْ عَلَيْنَا وَأَعِنَّا». 
23 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ* كُنْتَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ*فَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ». 
24 فَلِلْوَقْتِ صَرَخَ أَبُو الْوَلَدِ بِدُمُوعٍ وَقَالَ: «*أُومِنُ* يَا سَيِّدُ فَأَعِنْ عَدَمَ إِيمَانِي».

 

*فإذا كان هذا الرجل قدم شكاً في إستطاعة المسيح في شفاء إبنه *

*فلن يستطيع المسيح تقديم الشفاء بدون إيمان هذا الأب بسيادة المسيح على الكل ( إذ قال **أُومِنُ* *يَا سَيِّدُ* )

*كذلك هذا الشاب الغني لن يقدر أن يقول للمسيح أنت صالح*

*قبل أن يؤمن بأنه الله. فالمسيح لا ينفي صلاحه الذاتي *

*بل يقود الشاب الغني الى الإيمان بربوبيته وُألوهيته *




الطارق قال:


> *وان كانت بمعنى انه يعلم الشباب حتى لا يتملقوا *
> *فكان من الاولى ان تاتى فى صيغة النصح كان يقول لا *


 


*إسلوب المسيح في الكلام نتعلم منه كيف نتكلم نحن مع الآخرين *

*وليس للإنسان أن يُعدل على أقوال المسيح فهو المعلم ومنه نتعلم*

*فلنا أن نتعلم من المسيح أن لا نتملق أحداً بوصفه بصفات قبل أن نعلم من هو في حقيقته*


----------



## Aksios (1 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة الاخ الطارق



> ولكن النص واضح وصر يح ؛ لا تدعونى صالح لانه لاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يوجد صالح
> 
> الااااااااااااااااا الله



اولا لنعرض الايات و نقراها سويا

انجيل متى
[q-bible]
19: 16 و اذا واحد تقدم و قال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية 

19: 17 فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد و هو الله و لكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا [/q-bible]

استاذى العزيز لم يقل لا تدعونى صالحا كما انت استخدمت فى تعبيرك
لانه اذا قال لا تدعونى صالحا اذن فهو ينفى الصلاح عن نفسه

لكن دعنى اسألك سؤال
جاء شخص ما و قال لك يا استاذ الطارق انت ذكى .. فأنت اردت ان تسأله و تستفسر منه لماذا تدعونى ذكى؟ لكى تعرف اذا كان هو يستهزء او هى مجرد مجاملة او حدث موقف يجعله يقول لك ذلك

هكذا ما حدث فقد سأل السيد المسيح الشاب لماذا تدعونى صالحا و هو لا يوجد صالح الا الله
هل امنت بى انى انا صالح ام ماذا.......

و غير ذلك لتأكيد ان السيد المسيح ذكر عن نفسه انه صالح


[q-bible]"أنا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو 10: 11 ). [/q-bible]

ارجو تكون وضحت الان بالمثل اللى ذكرته فوق
سلام المسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 نوفمبر 2008)

++ لمجرد العلم ، يوجد موضوع مستقل  ، عن : هل المسيح صالح، فى قسم الرد على الشبهات  .


----------



## Twin (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*موضوع قديم منذ شهر مارس يعود للنور بحوار خارج عن الموضوع الأصلي وسؤال جديد مكرر مراراً وتكراراً*

*كم مرة ننبه علي هذا *
*السائل مش داري بالنظام والقوانين ونحن نعذر جهله ولكن يمكننا تقويمه بتوجيه نظره لفتح سؤال جديد بعكس ما نفعله !*

*يغلق للتشتيت*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

